# Harbaugh Takes Shot At Saban



## Silver Britches (Jun 1, 2016)

Harbaugh done had another hissy fit.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">"Amazing" to me- Alabama broke NCAA rules & now their HC is lecturing us on the possibility of rules being broken at camps. Truly "amazing."</p>— Coach Harbaugh (@CoachJim4UM) June 1, 2016</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


He is responding to what Saban said yesterday about these satellite camps.



I certainly understand where Saban is coming from, and I agree with him. These camps are going to be trouble.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 1, 2016)

rtr


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

Saban needs to just come out and tell the truth..hes trying to protect his home base. That's fine with me but don't get up and complain about something and say oh its just for the kids not about politics or the game! Pshhh lies.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

And also him talking about integrity..give me a break!


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And also him talking about integrity..give me a break!



Let's not get on the integrity train now


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

Horns said:


> Let's not get on the integrity train now



Ugh I thought you were diff but you are just like 6 you must be slayers others son! This has nothing to do with 10rc. It has nothing to do with Jones. This is about Saban in a press conference asking where when how is the ncaa gonna regulate these camps when just recently his dline coach had to leave bec he broke ncaa rules. Now where was said ncaa at Nicky? 

Can a fan of the sport not have a convo about the sport on here anymore? Horns is another minion.


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ugh I thought you were diff but you are just like 6 you must be slayers others son! This has nothing to do with 10rc. It has nothing to do with Jones. This is about Saban in a press conference asking where when how is the ncaa gonna regulate these camps when just recently his dline coach had to leave bec he broke ncaa rules. Now where was said ncaa at Nicky?
> 
> Can a fan of the sport not have a convo about the sport on here anymore? Horns is another minion.



Don't categorize me. You don't know me. I think it's pretty funny that someone can preach and harp about integrity when your team's coach has zero. Zero. ZERO. Get the point? None. And I am no one's minion.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

You are slayers. Welcome. 
My point was/is that jims correct on his tweet. Also again I don't care what Saban says or does but would like to see him being honest and just say I don't like these camps bec I'm trying to protect my recruiting base. Not go off on a rant about integrity when clearly his program is lacking.


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

You just shouldn't post


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

Horns said:


> You just shouldn't post



I've actually been on topic. What's your take on the tweet war and satellite camps?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2016)

Horns said:


> You just shouldn't post



It's simple really... Anyone in the Sports Forum that disagrees with him he lumps into 1 category. 

And he calls me a Homer...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I've actually been on topic. What's your take on the tweet war and satellite camps?



All he did was laugh at your Integrity post. Nothing wrong with that!!

My take is Jim is looking to stay in the news! It's a recruiting tool. Nick just shows his rings!


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I've actually been on topic. What's your take on the tweet war and satellite camps?



I have been on topic as well.

As for my opinion of the tweets, it's childish


----------



## riprap (Jun 1, 2016)

Ole Nick doesn't like the camps, but if they don't stop, he'll have twice as many as Harbaugh.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

The sec doesnt need camps around the country to get players but I think they'd benefit from some out in Cali. Some good players out there. They already pull them anyway without camps now but could possibly pull more. I don't see a problem with camps.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2016)

Harbaugh needs to shut his mouth.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And also him talking about integrity..give me a break!




A volsux fan talking about integrity. I'm surprised you can even spell the word and I seriously doubt you understand it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Harbaugh needs to shut his mouth.



He is a yankee, so that is impossible!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> A volsux fan talking about integrity. I'm surprised you can even spell the word and I seriously doubt you understand it.



Careful.... You'll be called a minion soon..


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful.... You'll be called a minion soon..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

Ducks cool. Horns just recently went full minion. 6 has been for a while.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm writing slayer in for president he has some devout follows already.


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm writing slayer in for president he has some devout follows already.



And you have zero


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

Horns said:


> And you have zero



You may beat 6 for vp!!


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You may beat 6 for vp!!



I don't want to know anything about you but you act like you are about 13 years old


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 1, 2016)

Horns said:


> I don't want to know anything about you but you act like you are about 13 years old



So you're not gonna have a beer with me at the sports forum get together?


----------



## Horns (Jun 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So you're not gonna have a beer with me at the sports forum get together?



Never


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2016)

Horns said:


> I don't want to know anything about you but you act like you are about 13 years old



He tries to keep up with me...


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful.... You'll be called a minion soon..



I don't much pay attention to broken records.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He tries to keep up with me...



Okay, so the number is 14 then!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm writing slayer in for president he has some devout follows already.



You wouldn't want me as President.. I would condemn the whole state of Tennessee, seize all properties through imminent domain, burn it to the ground and cover it with chicken manure to help control the smell of the garbage that use to be standing. I would concrete the whole state. I would then, build a fence around the entire state and use it for holding the illegal aliens I would be gathering up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I don't much pay attention to broken records.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 2, 2016)

Back on topic......Saban is being a whiny baby as usual.  If it doesn't best fit his program he whines.  He whined about the hurry up offenses, he whined that Bama should make the title game even when they did not win the conference (a direct contradiction to his previous stance on the subject).  You would think the guy that is on top would just keep quiet and keep on winning.....guess not.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful.... You'll be called a minion soon..



I heard that post to the tune of.....

Girl....You'll be a woman, soon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2016)

> “I don’t really care what he thinks or tweets. I say what I think is best for CFB & the players," Saban told ESPN.



Saban don't care..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Harbaugh needs to shut his mouth.



Back on topic, this. ^


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Back on topic, this. ^



I don't like Harbaugh at all, and I think he'll be gone from Meeshigan in four years (his schtick get's old fast).  That being said, I think he's good for cfb.  I wish more coaches poked at their rivals the way he does.

Admit it.  Y'all are gonna miss the Spurrier quotes.  Hated him when he was at Florida, missed him when he was gone.  I hated that Jimbo and Boom were friends.  I don't want a friend walking my hated rivals sideline.  

CFB needs that bad guy that could pop off at any time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't like Harbaugh at all, and I think he'll be gone from Meeshigan in four years (his schtick get's old fast).  That being said, I think he's good for cfb.  I wish more coaches poked at their rivals the way he does.
> 
> Admit it.  Y'all are gonna miss the Spurrier quotes.  Hated him when he was at Florida, missed him when he was gone.  I hated that Jimbo and Boom were friends.  I don't want a friend walking my hated rivals sideline.
> 
> CFB needs that bad guy that could pop off at any time.




I'll NEVER miss Spurrier.. I will miss seeing the visor fly off and the headset being drug around the sideline.. 

And I have no problem with what Harbaugh is doing.. Entertaining stuff in the off season..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I have no problem with what Harbaugh is doing.. Entertaining stuff in the off season..



You shouldn't.  You do the same thing here.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll NEVER miss Spurrier.. I will miss seeing the visor fly off and the headset being drug around the sideline..



I don't miss HIM.  I miss the days when rivals actually gave each other a hard time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You shouldn't.  You do the same thing here.





Gold Ranger said:


> I don't miss HIM.  I miss the days when rivals actually gave each other a hard time.




Too many soft folks now a days.. Someone might get their feelings hurt so "EVERYONE" gets a trophy..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too many soft folks now a days.. Someone might get their feelings hurt so "EVERYONE" gets a trophy..



Then they grow up to be useless.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then they grow up to be useless.




Kind of like folks that graduate from the University of Tennessee..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then they grow up to be useless.



and become volsux and seminole fans


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and become volsux and seminole fans



Or they poison trees and name their kids things like Ally Bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Or they poison trees and name their kids things like Ally Bama.





Yeah, that made laugh..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, that made laugh..



Just cause they have a great program doesn't change the fact that they are in Alabama.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> name their kids things like Ally Bama.



Please tell me that was a joke? If not, I have never heard that story and the parents should be banned from creating anymore offspring!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 6, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Please tell me that was a joke? If not, I have never heard that story and the parents should be banned from creating anymore offspring!!!!






> Alabama Couple Names Baby Krimson Tyde, Is Shocked By Backlash


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/31/krimson-tyde-baby-name-alabama_n_4523837.html



> Phenix City man, father to Crimson Tide and Alliegh Bama, offers support to Andalusia family who named child Krimson Tyde


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/31/krimson-tyde-baby-name-alabama_n_4523837.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/31/krimson-tyde-baby-name-alabama_n_4523837.html
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/31/krimson-tyde-baby-name-alabama_n_4523837.html


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



RowTide!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 6, 2016)

Only in Alabama!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 7, 2016)

Go blue!


----------



## huntersluck (Jun 7, 2016)

Sounds like Saban needs to put on his big boy pants and get over it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 7, 2016)

Right now, Saban is the king of the hill.  All who attack him are just like little dogs nipping at his ankles.  Some, like Harbaugh and Jones are more like roaches than dogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2016)

Like Chihuahuas nipping at a Rottweiler.


----------

